# clés USB /OS 9.2.2



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai deux clés USB qui me servent d'interface entre mes ordis à la maison et les PC d'oû je poste en ville, et curieusement elles ne sont reconnues par mon mac (OS 9.2.2)que sous la config "mac OS complet"mais pas dans la config "mes réglages" ?(qui me demande de les formater!!!)
bizarre non ?
j'examine les deux configs et bien sûr, novice comme je suis, je trouve rien d'anormal...
une petite explication me feras du bien  
patrick


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2006)

Ben il va être difficile de t'éclairere sans plus d'infos...

Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est qu'il y a forcément une différence entre tes 2 "sets" de démarrage... une extension gérant l'usb qui n'est pas cochée et donc non chargée dans le set "mes réglages"


----------



## Guido (23 Janvier 2006)

Je pense plutôt que dans tes réglage il y a une extension qui est en conflit avec celle qui gère les clef usb. J'avais eu ce problème avec les drivers d'un lecteur de carte mémoire type appareil photo. Repars de OS9 complet et rajoute par petit groupe les extension dont tu as besoin pour tes périphériques et lorsque cela ne marche plus, c'est que le fautif est dans le groupe que tu as rajouté.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Janvier 2006)

Eh bien, je vais chercher dans les deux directions;
il est possible que le conflit ait lieu avec l'ajout récent des pilotes pour un Palm Zire 31 qui d'ailleurs ne veut plus se synchroniser !
ou alors il manque des pilotes USB dans ma config "mes réglages" mais j'ai déjà inspecté les deux configs avec soins; et je ne vois rien...
il me reste la solution provisoire de redémarrer avesc la config adéquate pour utiliser les clées!!!
en tout merçi des réponses,
Patrick
(je suis loin de mon domicile, et je peux pas faire de controlesen direct "live"(


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

Je vais te proposer une troisième direction de recherche. Si Mac OS te propose de formater tes clés, c'est qu'il les reconnais, donc le problème vient d'ailleurs. A mon avis, c'est le tableau de bord "Echange de fichiers" qui doit manquer dans ton set perso, alors qu'il est bien dans Mac OS 9 complet. Il permet de lire les disques au format PC (FAT 12, 16 ou 32, mais pas NTFS).


----------



## MyHappyMac (23 Janvier 2006)

Salut !

Pour qu'une clé soit compatible OS 9.22 et PC il faut la formater avec l'utiltaire disque en partition MS DOS et ne pas oublier de cocher la petite case "installer les gestionaires pour OS 9"
Voilà ! et normalement ça marche. 
Tiens moi au courant !
@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Pour qu'une clé soit compatible OS 9.22 et PC il faut la formater avec l'utiltaire disque en partition MS DOS et ne pas oublier de cocher la petite case "installer les gestionaires pour OS 9"
> Voilà ! et normalement ça marche.
> ...



Pour faire ça, il faut avoir Mac OS X, ce qui, en fonction de la façon dont la question a été posée, ne semble pas le cas. De toute façon, si avec un jeu de démarrage, il à accès au contenu de la clé, et pas avec l'autre, ce ne peut-être qu'un problème d'extension ou de TdB, pas de formatage.


----------



## Guido (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, c'est le tableau de bord "Echange de fichiers" qui doit manquer dans ton set perso, alors qu'il est bien dans Mac OS 9 complet. Il permet de lire les disques au format PC (FAT 12, 16 ou 32, mais pas NTFS).


Oui, effectivement, si le système propose de formater, c'est quasi sûr que c'est le problème. Bien vu Pascal.


----------



## MyHappyMac (24 Janvier 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire ça, il faut avoir Mac OS X, ce qui, en fonction de la façon dont la question a été posée, ne semble pas le cas. De toute façon, si avec un jeu de démarrage, il à accès au contenu de la clé, et pas avec l'autre, ce ne peut-être qu'un problème d'extension ou de TdB, pas de formatage.



Désolé mais si le système demande de formater la clé c'est qu'il s'agit bien d'une question de formatage ! J'avais exactement le même problême et en installant les gestionnaires n'importe quel systême reconnait la partition qui se trouve sur la clé et cela sans aucun tableau de bord ou je ne sais quelle extension. Mais bon... je connais pas tout non plus et de toutes façons, tu as raison il faut l'utilitaire disque de MacOS X et je ne sais plus si celui fourni avec OS9.22 le fait il faudra que je vérifie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

MyHappyMac a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais si le système demande de formater la clé c'est qu'il s'agit bien d'une question de formatage ! J'avais exactement le même problême et en installant les gestionnaires n'importe quel systême reconnait la partition qui se trouve sur la clé et cela sans aucun tableau de bord ou je ne sais quelle extension. Mais bon... je connais pas tout non plus et de toutes façons, tu as raison il faut l'utilitaire disque de MacOS X et je ne sais plus si celui fourni avec OS9.22 le fait il faudra que je vérifie.




Pas du tout. Si c'était une question de formatage, il ne pourrait pas accéder au contenu de sa clé *sur le même Mac, avec le même système* simplement avec un jeu d'extensions de démarrage différent, ce qui est pourtant le cas.

Son problème (il n'est pas sous Mac OS X, mais 9.x apparemment) est que la clé est formatée pour PC, *et que les systèmes antérieurs à Mac OS X avaient besoin d'un tableau de bord appelé "Echange de fichiers" pour pouvoir lire des disque formatés de cette manière*. 

Ce tableau de bord est inclus d'office dans le jeu de démarrage verrouillé "Mac OS 9.x complet", et à du être désactivé dans son jeu de démarrage personnel (via le tableau de bord "Gestionnaire d'extensions"). Il suffit de le réactiver dans ce dernier jeu pour que tout redevienne normal. 

Quant-à l'utilitaire de disque de Mac OS 9, il ne pose pas la question, il met le gestionnaire d'office. Ça aurait été stupide, sous un système d'offrir la possibilité de formater un disque auquel ce système n'aurait pas accès.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (25 Janvier 2006)

Merçi de vos réponses éclairées ,
je fait une copie de la page pour approfondir le sujet et je poste dès que j'ai résolu se souci postérieur à la mise à jour vers 9.2.2 car avant sous 9.0.4 tout allait trés bien et ce tableau de bord doit manquer...
A voir,
à bientôt ici même,
Patrick


----------



## MyHappyMac (25 Janvier 2006)

Ok Pascal  
Excuse mon ignorance !

Je veux juste te faire part de mon expérience qui peut peut-être te servir à quelque chose.
Lorsque j'ai acheté la première fois une clé USB elle était formatée PC et ne montait pas sous mon iMac G3 333 en OS 9.1 mais montait sur mon iMac G4 en 9.22 mais avec une gestion bizarre du genre à remplacer les icones par une icône générique estampillée PC. Reformatée PC avec OS9.22 par le menu spécial la situation n'a pas changé. Ce n'est que grâce à l'utilitaire d'OS x et son option "gestionnaire OS9", une fois la clé formatée PC, que j'ai pu l'utiliser sous OS 9.1 et 9.22 ainsi que sur les PC et sans problêmes d'icones ni de noms de fichiers...

Etant donné que je n'ai rien touché à mes tableaux de bord ou mes extensions... je veux bien admettre  que je suis un gros blaireau mais il n'empêche que j'ai réussi à me dépanner.

Ca ne veut pas dire que le problême que rencontre notre ami ne vient pas d'une extension et tu soulignes bien que d'une configuration à une autre elle est reconnue. Ce qui prouve c'est sûr qu'il y a une extension qui permet de reconnaitre plus facilement les systèmes de fichiers PC d'où mon problême de gestion des icônes et des noms... en plus, je viens de le vérifier c'est bien échange PC/Mac puisque je l'ai supprimée sur mon systême 9.22 ! Cela dit, ça ne change rien ma clé monte et fonctionne très bien.

Voilà M'sieur Pascal, étant donné que je ne connais le mac que "sur le tas", je ne maîtrise rien mais je persiste à dire que ma piste n'est pas à écarter...  
Apres tout... chais même pas pourquoi j'insiste, il fera ce qu'il voudra.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous, 
et un grand merçi à toi *Pascal *, j'ai suivi tes indications et trouvé mon extension "échange de fichiers" dans le dossier Tableau de bord désactivé j'ai tout réparé ,merveilleux! la clé est reconnue comme autrefois !
je pense que la solution de Happy Mac est tout aussi pertinente mais je ne possède pas encore de Mac avec OSX !!!
ce qui m'empèche de faire le test,
 à bientôt,
Patrick


----------

